# How PC is it.................



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

to use vintage furs for crafts? Now that summer is almost upon us, winter coats (including furs) will be on sale at the thrift stores. I'm thinking ahead to next fall & winter for purses/bags made from fur. Fur bags are suppose to be hot this coming fall & winter seasons. Was looking around some designers and they are all showing fur bags in thier previews.

If I use vintage furs to make bags, the animals pretty much bit the dust more then 50 yrs ago. Is it PC? Ya think?


.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Jun 23, 2005)

Personally I think its fine. But that is coming from the wife of a taxidermist.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I think its a great idea,esp. if you can inform people that these are 'recycled'? furs. Of course, there ARE people who will object. I have one friend who buys those fur coats and buries them, has a funeral~! She just cannot 'stand' the fur thing. Esp. mink stoles, w/ the cute little face still on it. I think its more respectful, what you are proposing. Those pelts are very beautiful. Now I will be bracing myself for the PETA PMs.... Good luck.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

>>>>Now I will be bracing myself for the PETA PMs.... Good luck.<<<<

I'm a member of PETA.
"People eating tasty animals" 

Go for it. I hope you do well.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Your going to find some will think it is just fine; others will go bonkers at even the thought of it! 

My feelings are that you are using fur that has already been used for other items. _No other animals were killed for this project._ I would attach a tag stating that. That might ease the feelings of those who would otherwise object.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I think it is a good idea, I do agree with Karen about the tag. 
Go for it and I hope you do well.
bopeep


----------



## Suburbanhmstedr (Mar 18, 2006)

IMO, there is only one good use for furs - donate them to an animal shelter. Often they will cut them up and give them to newborn/abandoned baby animals to snuggle.


----------

